# Gigabyte H87-HD3 zu empfehlen???



## PRO-totyp (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit dem oben genannten MB. Vil. hat ja sogar schon jemand mit diesem MB seine CPU übertaktet oder generell Informationen zum Übertakten mit H87 MBs.

Will dieses MB mit einem i5 4670k bestücken und diesen bei Bedarf in Zukunft auch übertakten, dass ja neuerdings auch mit H87 MBs funktionieren soll: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainb...Asus-Haswell-Uebertakten-ohne-Z-Chip-1078511/

Wichtig ist vil. noch zu erwähnen, dass das ganze vorraussichtilich mit dem Alpenföhn Brocken 2 gekühlt wird, und ich kein Profiübertakter bin und so nicht unbedingt ein Z87 Chipsatz brauche, mit dem ich dann Rekorde knacken will .

Im Vorraus schon mal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2013)

Mir persönlich wäre es wesentlich wohler, wenn ich zum übertakten ein Board benutzen würde das dafür auch gedacht ist (eben die Z-Chipsätze). Grund: Die Funktionen können seit neuerem wohl auch auf den H-Boards genutzt werden, das komplette Boardlayout und die darauf verbauten Komponenten sind aber immer noch die gleichen, sprich wo bei Z-Boards mehr Phasen, "stabilere" Bauteile und bessere Kühlung verbaut sind um mehr Reserven für mögliches OC zu haben sind die H-Boards oft eben nur mit dem nötigen Standard ausgestattet.

Für leichtes Alltags-OC wie etwa 4 GHz auf allen Kernen ohne die Spannung groß anzuheben ist das sicherlich problemlos geeignet - wenn man aber höher hinaus will sollte man denke ich hier nicht am ganz falschen Ende sparen. Kommt eben darauf an was du erreichen willst, generell ist das besagte Board sicherlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## PRO-totyp (18. Juli 2013)

Meinst du es lohnt sich für die 4 Ghz Übertaktung die ca. 10 Euro mehr für die k-Version des i5 4670 zu investieren oder sollte ich sogar auf den i5 4570 setzen? Der ist noch mal rund 20 Euro billiger als der i5 4670 non-k Prozessor. (Preise auf Mindfactory.de)

Und selbst mit einem Z87 MB und beispielsweise mit dem Alpenföhn Brocken 2 kommt man doch oft gar nicht über 4,2/4,3  Ghz hinaus oder irre ich mich da?

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2013)

PRO-totyp schrieb:


> Meinst du es lohnt sich für die 4 Ghz Übertaktung die ca. 10 Euro mehr für die k-Version des i5 4670 zu investieren oder sollte ich sogar auf den i5 4570 setzen? Der ist noch mal rund 20 Euro billiger als der i5 4670 non-k Prozessor. (Preise auf Mindfactory.de)
> 
> Gruß


Wie gesagt, um die 4Ghz sollten auch mit einem H87-Mobo drin sein. Willst du später mal höher hinaus, würde ich schon zu einem Z87-Mobo raten...

Gruß


----------



## PRO-totyp (18. Juli 2013)

@facehugger: Das war ja nicht die Frage . Dass das H87 MB für 4Ghz reicht glaub ich gerne nur ob sich das lohnt/ob man das beim gamen merkt bzw. länger mit der CPU auskommt und so das Aufrüsten aufschieben kann ist hier die Frage.
Aber trotzdem danke für deine hilfe  .


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2013)

Schau mal hier (wenn du es nicht schon gesehen hast):


ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance Test - Seite 3 von 4 - PCTreiber.Net
die bekamen mit dem ASRock-Board 4,3Ghz hin, wenn du "nur" 4Ghz anpeilst, reicht also ein H87-Mobo und du kannst sparen

Gruß


----------



## Cross-Flow (18. Juli 2013)

Wobei das H87 Fat Performance ja auch 8 Phasen hat 

Mal ganz ehrlich und so:
Ob nun Z oder nicht ist wurscht - viele H87 Boards werden auch keine "schlechteren" Komponenten verbaut haben als ihre Z87 Kollegen. 

Und was Alk da oben schreibt kann man so auch nicht stehen lassen, geht einfach mal selbst auf die Homepage eines großen Versandhändlers und schaut euch verschiedene Boards an. Große Unterschiede was die Kühlung betrifft gibt es da nicht - und ob die Monsterkühlung auch wirklich benötigt wird ist eh die 2. Frage ...

Ansonsten komm ich mit meinem H87 + 4670k @ 4,2 Ghz sehr gut klar  Mehr OC hab ich vom Hotwell eh nicht erwartet


----------



## PRO-totyp (18. Juli 2013)

Ok  ,

Also ich denke ich werde jetzt ein H87 Board nehmen + i5 4670k , nur jetzt muss ich noch ein gutes finden. Habe aber leider keine Ahnung worauf man genau achten muss. 

Wie siehts mit diesem Board aus ? ?

ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel
Wurde mir empfohlen(hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/284536-cpu-kuehler-fuer-haswell-4670k-gesucht-2.html ). 

Ist das vom Layout usw. besser als das Gigabyte H87 HD3 ?

Villeicht noch wichtig: 
- kein Crossfire/SLI vorgesehen
- Steckplatz für WLan Karte notwendig 
- DDR3 1600 Mhz 
- ATX

Gruß


----------



## PRO-totyp (18. Juli 2013)

@ Cross-Flow: Danke für dein informative Antwort! Welches MB und welchen CPU-Kühler verwendest du, wenn ich fragen darf??? Und welche Temperaturen hast du so mit dem Hotwell  ??


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2013)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich und so:
> Ob nun Z oder nicht ist wurscht - viele H87 Boards werden auch keine "schlechteren" Komponenten verbaut haben als ihre Z87 Kollegen.


 
Der Teufel liegt hier im Detail (deswegen störts auch für normales OC nicht).

Beispiel: Das Z87 von Gigabyte benutzt 6 Kondensatoren/Schienen neben dem CPU Sockel, das H87 derer 5. Anhand der Kennfarben der Bauteile kann man (auch wenn die Schrift nicht erkennbar ist) sehen, dass es sich hier um verschiedene Kondis handelt (blau/schwarze beim Z, violette beim H) - welche die hochwertigeren sind kannst du dir sicher denken.

Auch andere Bauteile sind von verschiedenen Qualitäten, siehe etwa die "Klötze" (Wandler) unten Rechts beim 24-pin und rechts neben der CPU beim +12v Anschluss. Hier hat man die "guten" auch zumindest teilweise beim H-Board verwendet - allerdings nur die wichtigen neben der CPU - alle übrigen sind billigere Modelle.

Die Kühlung ist speziell bei Gigabyte sehr ähnlich da gebe ich dir Recht - das ist aber nicht bei allen Herstellern so.

Wenn du selbst nachsehen willst: Die Bilder gibts direkt beim Hersteller:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87-HD3 (rev. 1.0)
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-H87-D3H (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Cross-Flow (18. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt Alk das mag ja sein das einige Komponenten besser sind. 

Aber in wie weit wirkt sich das aufs OC aus ? Außerdem darf man nicht außer Acht lassen das sich die Komponenten ja auch verbessern - würde mich nicht wundern wenn die verbauten Teile auf den H87 Boards teilweise besser sind als auf vielen High-End s1366 Boards 

Wenn es um alltags OC geht denke ich das sich Z und H nichts geben - Unterschiede werden sich wenn überhaupt dann unter Stickstoff und co finden lassen. 

Aber das währe doch echt mal ein toller Test für PCGH, Z gegen H beim OC 

Edit:

Wenn es nicht unbedingt Gigabyte sein muss dann schaut mal bei Asus vorbei. Das H87-Plus macht auch nen ordentlichen Eindruck.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2013)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Aber in wie weit wirkt sich das aufs OC aus?


 Unterhalb von schätze 4,5 GHz so gut wie gar nicht. evtl benötigt man minimal höhere Spannungen da sie nicht ganz so "sauber" sind - nichts was einen beim Alltags-OC jucken würde.



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Außerdem darf man nicht außer  Acht lassen das sich die Komponenten ja auch verbessern - würde mich  nicht wundern wenn die verbauten Teile auf den H87 Boards teilweise  besser sind als auf vielen High-End s1366 Boards


 
Bei manchen Komponenten mag das so sein, bei den meisten aber (zumindest in jüngerer Vergangenheit) nicht. Etwa die bei guten Boards verwendeten 105er Nippon Feststoffkondensatoren auf High-End Boards sind seit vielen Jahren sehr oft die gleichen.



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Wenn es  um alltags OC geht denke ich das sich Z und H nichts geben.
> Aber das währe doch echt mal ein toller Test für PCGH, Z gegen H beim OC


 
Sag ich ja. Gegen so einen Test hätte ich auch nichts... dann könnte man es mit Zahlen belegen.
Ich würde da sagen wir 3 verschiedene CPUs nehmen und auf jedem Board testen 1. wie hoch man mit dem takt stabil gehen kann (bei gleicher Kühnung natürlich) und 2. wie viel Spannung für sagen wie 4,2 oder 4,4 GHz nötig ist.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2013)

> Sag ich ja. Gegen so einen Test hätte ich auch nichts... dann könnte man es mit Zahlen belegen.
> Ich würde da sagen wir 3 verschiedene CPUs nehmen und auf jedem Board testen 1. wie hoch man mit dem takt stabil gehen kann (bei gleicher Kühnung natürlich) und 2. wie viel Spannung für sagen wie 4,2 oder 4,4 GHz nötig ist.


 
Mal schauen ob ich genug zeit am WE übrig habe ...dann nehme ich das mal in Angriff  
Aber zuerst interressiert mich wie weit ich non K Cpus auf den verschiedenen chipsätze takten kann bzw inwieweit das überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Cross-Flow (18. Juli 2013)

Und wenn zum Test dann noch die Wärmebildcam zum Einsatz kommt sieht man eventuell paar interessante Sache


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2013)

Wärmebildcam hat mein Finanzminister mir gestrichen 

Habe aber aber einen ganz taugliches Lasermeßgerät 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cross-Flow (18. Juli 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Wärmebildcam hat mein Finanzminister mir gestrichen
> 
> Habe aber aber einen ganz taugliches Lasermeßgerät
> 
> ...



Das ist Klasse ! Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt 

Darf man fragen welche(s) H87 Board(s) du zur Verfügung hast ?


----------



## PRO-totyp (18. Juli 2013)

Nochmal @ Cross-Flow: welchen CPU-Kühler verwendest du ??


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2013)

Alles das was am WE bei uns im Shop nicht verkauft ist 

spass beiseite ........ich hatte an Giga und Asrock gedacht aber das ist abhängig davon was morgen alles geliefert wird


----------



## Cross-Flow (18. Juli 2013)

PRO-totyp schrieb:


> Nochmal @ Cross-Flow: welchen CPU-Kühler verwendest du ??


 

Sorry ich hab dich total überlesen ...

Also ich hab das H87 Fat Per zusammen mit einem Enermax ETS-T40-TB und einen 4670K @ 4,2 Ghz bei 1,200v unter Last ( laut CPU - Z ) und OHNE LLC.

Temperaturen bewegen sich @ 100 % Load mit CoreDamg bei dem warmen Wetter jetzt zwischen 59 und 63 c - hier scheint der IHS sehr viel besser zu sitzen als bei meinem alten 3570k ...

Spannung vom Ringbus ist unverändert.


Aber nochmal zum Board:

Das H87 Fat Per ist schon ein feines Stück Technik aber es geht auch günstiger. Gigabyte möchte ich persönlich NICHT mehr haben, dann lieber das H87 Pro4 von ASRock oder das H87-Plus von Asus.

MSI hat soweit ich weis beim Non-Z-OC noch nicht gleichgezogen. Wobei das UEFI von MSI eh ein No-Go ist ( zumindest war es damals beim Z77-GD65 extremer Müll ) und das Laggy Gigabyte UEFI muss man sich auch nicht unbedingt antun


----------



## domme_2011_ (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das Asus h87 pro tolle verarbeitung und qualität.


----------



## Cross-Flow (18. Juli 2013)

domme_2011_ schrieb:


> Ich hab das Asus h87 pro tolle verarbeitung und qualität.




Okay ... das ist jetzt eine etwas sehr allgemein gehaltene Aussage 

Warten wir einfach ab was Monkey am WE eventuell herausfindet


----------



## PRO-totyp (20. Juli 2013)

@Cross-Flow: Wie kommts, dass du keine Gigabyter Boards mehr haben willst?

Habt ihr vil ein Tipp wo man sich umfassend über MBs informieren kann? Wenn ich z.B. bei Mindfactory die MBs vergleiche, dann sehe ich da meist keinen Unterschied, obwohl sich die Preise extrem unterscheiden ... hab echt keinen Peil 

Gruß


----------



## Cross-Flow (20. Juli 2013)

Meine kleine Abneigung gegenüber Gigabyte ist hauptsächlich dadurch begründet das ich einfach nicht immer gute Erfahrungen mit der Firma gemacht habe.

Das ging bei diversen Slot 1 / Sockel A Boards los - ging bei LGA 775 und AM2+ weiter und hat jetzt bei LGA 1155 den Höchststand erreicht 

Aktuell finde ich das UEFI von Gigabyte ( ebenso wie das von MSI ) einfach nur grässlich und ohne Ende unübersichtlich, dazu kommt das zumindest bei den LGA 1155 MoBos das UEFI praktisch nicht mit einer Maus zu bedienen ist das es einfach nur Lagt. Also wieder zu Tastatur greifen so wie Anno 1998 

Dazu kommt das die Homepage einfach nur ein graus ist wenn man einen Download sucht !

Das sind aber meine Erfahrungen die andere weniger schlimm Empfinden können oder erst gar nicht teilen. Deswegen mach am besten deine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Rein vom Support her ( Homepage, Downloads, Beta - Biose ) geht für mich nichts über ASRock - ebenso finde ich das UEFI bei denen Klasse. Über Asus kann ich nicht all zu viel sagen da das letzte Asus was ich hatte ein P8P67 Rev 3.1 war - und das war gar nicht so schlecht 


Frage ist auch was du von einem Mainboard erwartest. Was brauchst du alles ? Sicherlich kann man dir erklären worauf du zu achten hast aber das kann auch ein Buch mit 7 Siegel sein. Deswegen am besten einen Thread im Kaufberatungsunterforum stellen


----------



## PRO-totyp (21. Juli 2013)

Ok, dann werd ich vill noch mal einen Thread aufmachen.  

Noch mal ne ganz blöde frage: wenn ein MB z.B. 2 Anschlüsse für Grafikkarten hat, kann man dann, wenn man nur einen benötigt, den anderen für etwas anderes benutzen??? Zum Beispiel für eine WLAN-Karte? 

Gruß


----------



## Cross-Flow (21. Juli 2013)

Wenn ein Mainboard mindestens 2 PCI-E x 16 Slots hat ( denke das ist was du meinst, wobei ein mechanischer x 16 Slot nicht auch elektrisch x 16 sein muss ) kann man den PCI-E x 16 Slot den man nicht nutzt für andere PCI-E ( Wlan, TV, Sound oder was auch immer ) Geräte benutzen. Dabei ist es egal ob es x 16 oder x 1 Karten sind.

Der PCI-E Standard ist sehr flexibel - du kannst sogar eine x 16 ( Grafik ) - Karte in einen x 1 Slot stecken. Musst halt nur das Ende des Slots wegfeilen. Ob es Sinnvoll ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2013)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Der PCI-E Standard ist sehr flexibel - du kannst sogar eine x 16 ( Grafik ) - Karte in einen x 1 Slot stecken. Musst halt nur das Ende des Slots wegfeilen. Ob es Sinnvoll ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt


 
Echt ? Das will ich sehen .


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2013)

PRO-totyp schrieb:


> Noch mal ne ganz blöde frage: wenn ein MB z.B. 2 Anschlüsse für Grafikkarten hat, kann man dann, wenn man nur einen benötigt, den anderen für etwas anderes benutzen??? Zum Beispiel für eine WLAN-Karte?


 
Du kannst sämtliche PCIe Anschlüsse für was immer du willst benutzen. Du kannst auch eine PCIe x1 Karte in einen X16er Slot stecken zur Not, das geht genauso. Was in den anderen Slots drinsteckt hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## PRO-totyp (21. Juli 2013)

Was heist zur Not? Müsste dann nicht die Leistung z.B. Der WLAN-Karte besser sein, wenn man sie in einen grafikkartenslot steckt ? 
Ich frage nur weil manche Boards die in frage kommen, 2 solcher slots besitzen und ich nicht unbedingt für etwas bezahlen will, dass ich dann nicht brauche/sinnvoll verwenden kann


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2013)

PRO-totyp schrieb:


> Was heist zur Not? Müsste dann nicht die Leistung z.B. Der WLAN-Karte besser sein, wenn man sie in einen grafikkartenslot steckt ?


 
Nein ("zur Not" = sonst kein Slot mehr da/frei)

Stell dir den PCIe-Slot als eine Reihe von "Datenleitungen" nebeneinander vor - insgesamt 16 Stück.
Wenn du eine PCIe x1 Karte nimmst hat die nur eine Leitung und ist entsprechend kurz. Wenn du diese jetzt in den 16er Slot steckst kann die auch nur an eine Leitung angeschlossen werden, die anderen 15 liegen nebenan im Slot und haben keinen Kontakt --> die Verbindung läuft mit x1. (Genau betrachtet sind es 4 von 16 Leitungen da immer 4 zusammengefasst werden aber das führt hier zu weit)

Deine x1er Karte ist also in einem x1er Slot exakt gelich schnell wie in einem x16er Slot weil in beiden Fällen nur eine (vier) Leitung genutzt werden kann.

Nebenbei ist das für eine WLAN Karte auch völlig wurscht, eine Datenline von PCIe schafft 500MB/s (im Falle von PCIe 3.0 sogar 985 MB/s) Übertragungsrate - ich glaube kaum dass deine WLAN-Verbindung das übertreffen kann 


@Crossflow: Sag solche Dinge nicht zu laut - es gibt Leute die das tatsächlich dann machen! 
http://www.invisiblerobot.com/pcie_x1/images/pcie_x1_video_card.jpg


----------



## PRO-totyp (21. Juli 2013)

Ok danke an Alk, hab's verstanden


----------



## Cross-Flow (21. Juli 2013)

Naja Alk das war jetzt nicht so wie ichs gemeint habe aber okay ... 

Fakt ist man muss vorsichtig sein, dann klappts. CT hats damals wohl "verkackt" -> Grafikkarten in kurzen PCIe-Slots | c't

Ich weis gar nicht mehr wann bei mir das Hirn ausgesetzt hat, aber wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre hab ich auf einem nagelneuen 965p-ds3 damals so eine 8600gt als physx Karte laufen gehabt. Pin abkleben und gut war 

Aber bevor das hier zu OT wird lassen wir das ganze


----------



## PRO-totyp (23. Juli 2013)

@ True Monkey: konntest du den Test schon durchführen ?

Ich nehme jetzt einfach das Gigabyte MB , nen i5 4670k und den Brocken 2. 

Gruß


----------

